# Best digital timer that can control two things separately?



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I dont have a good answer other than to read Wasserpests DIY thread. I run my solenoid and lights of the same timer and havent had any problems.


----------



## HypnoticAquatic (Feb 17, 2010)

spend the cash on a coralife timer its 34 at petsmart should be cheaper online 4program 4 always on best timer ive got has a backup battery to remember your sched can do mon wen fri sun if you choose or jsut every day.


----------



## Algaegator (Jul 30, 2010)

I have a digital Coralife timer and the directions say that for the 2 pairs of timed outlets, they can not be on at the same time -- no overlap because they alternate power.


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

I just bought a GE power saving strip timer at Home Depot.
It has four timed outlets and four switched outlets.
Each timed outlet can be programmed independently for each day of the week.
Model 15077 = $20 plus tax
Charles


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

Cbwmn said:


> I just bought a GE power saving strip timer at Home Depot.
> It has four timed outlets and four switched outlets.
> Each timed outlet can be programmed independently for each day of the week.
> Model 15077 = $20 plus tax
> Charles


Is it not too sensitive that when there's a power surge or something the timers reset? I've had that happen to the digital ones I bought at home depot, that's why I went back to analog timers.

Edit: I just read the reviews at home depot and it does the same thing (random reset) as the digital individual timers I used.


----------



## WillyJ (Jun 22, 2010)

reybie said:


> Is it not too sensitive that when there's a power surge or something the timers reset? I've had that happen to the digital ones I bought at home depot, that's why I went back to analog timers.
> 
> Edit: I just read the reviews at home depot and it does the same thing (random reset) as the digital individual timers I used.


I was thinking about picking this up after reading Cbwmn's post, but I'm worried about the resets too as we get power outages here fairly often due to wind and snow. It appears that this product has a battery backup to retain the settings, and that the bad review on the home depot website was due to a defective product. Cbwmn can you confirm that there is a backup battery?


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Cbwmn said:


> I just bought a GE power saving strip timer at Home Depot.
> It has four timed outlets and four switched outlets.
> Each timed outlet can be programmed independently for each day of the week.
> Model 15077 = $20 plus tax
> Charles


The four timed outlets can't be timed independently can they? In other words, one outlet running from 1:00 to 10:00 and the other from 12:00 to 9:00. My guess is all four sockets will turn off and on at the same time.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow complicated lol.

I don't need something that you can set up every day of the week in advance unless its digital. If its analogue tests a lot of pegs lol.

I need something that can run two "cycles" at the same time. I just want my co2 to come on an hour before the lights every day and go off an hour before the lights every day. I don't need or want anything more complicated than that. I don't care if a timer has battery backup or not. We get power outages maybe once or twice a year and resetting the timer isn't a big deal for me. 

I read hypnoticaquatics postnand thought that seemed perfect, then I saw the next post down and it said that the timers can't overlap. That sucks. 

Spending the cash for something if good quality is no problem.


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

hbosman said:


> The four timed outlets can't be timed independently can they? In other words, one outlet running from 1:00 to 10:00 and the other from 12:00 to 9:00. My guess is all four sockets will turn off and on at the same time.


They can be set for each day differently., different on-off times.
I dunno about surges resetting the times. There is a battery backup.
I thought it ironic that this came up the day after I bought the unit.
Before, I had one electronic timer controlling a power strip. Now it's all in one strip.
Charles

PS:If anyone wants me to scan the directions, please send me an email address. Mine is [email protected]


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Cbwmn said:


> They can be set for each day differently., different on-off times.
> I dunno about surges resetting the times. There is a battery backup.
> I thought it ironic that this came up the day after I bought the unit.
> Before, I had one electronic timer controlling a power strip. Now it's all in one strip.
> ...


So to clarify:

I could plug in the solenoid in one socket and plug the lights on another socket. The solenoid could be on from 12:00 to 9:00 and the lights could be on from 1:00 pm to 10:00 PM? I don't care about different days, I want to do this everyday.


Thanks in advance for the clarification.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Hbosman, that is EXACTLY what I am looking for as well!


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

justlikeapill said:


> Hbosman, that is EXACTLY what I am looking for as well!


I always thought that it was odd that the Coralifes would have 4 sockets you could set for a time but not independantly. I am thinking that the GE's sockets aren't timed independantly either. I used to use three timers, two for lights and one for CO2 but, that got tiresome so, I just use one timer now. No noon burst with lights and the CO2 comes on at the same time as the lights. This isn't ideal but having that extra pile of power strips and timers is really annoying. Can you imagine going on vacation and there is a black out and then explaining to somebody how to reset everything? No thank you.


----------



## captain_bu (Oct 20, 2007)

I have read any number of threads about the same subject and it seems that the majority of the digital timers suck... consensus is usually that you are better off saving your money and using the cheapo manual ones with the little pegs, at least they don't die prematurely. Reviews were always mixed about the Coralife digital timer. It worked well for a few people but failed for others.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Still... Even if digital ones suck, is there an analogue one that will let me control two things independently but so that one comes on and goes off an hour before the other?


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

justlikeapill said:


> Still... Even if digital ones suck, is there an analogue one that will let me control two things independently but so that one comes on and goes off an hour before the other?


If there is, I have not seen it. I currently use 3 timers, 2 3-prong for lights (overlapping 1 hour) and 1 2-prong for CO2.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

There IS an analogue timer that does it all, but it's made by ADA.


ADA has the perfect timer. It's analogue and has a circle, a reverse circle around it, and when both shut off at night time the third outlet automatically activates to turn on your o2 diffuser to aerate at night. This could also be used for moon lights I guess. It looks like your average analogue timer and connects to the wall outlet via a cord which i like. 

The description says:

NA Control Timer makes control of lighting, aeration, and co2 supply automatically. It has three outlets: two for lighting control and one for air pump. The outlet for air pump is inversely connected with lighting circuit, and is activated when the timer is off.

They make a 50Hz model and a 60 Hz model. I don't know what that means. It says each outlet accepts up to 200 watts.

The problem with this is I'm sure it cost an unreasonable amount, at least a hundred bucks I'd guess if not more, you can't get them in American (I'm sure you can have adg or aqua forest order one in their next container shipment and wait two months after they place the order before you even get it) and I'm not sure if they make a model that accepts U.S. Plugs. I'm sure you could get an adaptor. It would still make me scared and if you used US adaptors and the timer ended up being fried, that would void the warrant.

Maybe they make an American version but since I've never seen one for sale in America or anyone with one I doubt it. I'd like to find something just like this but without paying for the ADA logo...


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

justlikeapill said:


> There IS an analogue timer that does it all, but it's made by ADA.
> 
> 
> ADA has the perfect timer. It's analogue and has a circle, a reverse circle around it, and when both shut off at night time the third outlet automatically activates to turn on your o2 diffuser to aerate at night. This could also be used for moon lights I guess. It looks like your average analogue timer and connects to the wall outlet via a cord which i like.
> ...


Sell the car and use public transportation so you can afford it. :hihi:

Europe uses 220 V @ 50 hz and the US uses 110 V @ 60 hz. hz is the frequency of the alternating current used.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Is there a reason you can't just use 2 timers? 

The only digital timers I have used that do not randomly reset on me are the brinks home security timers. I know there is one that allows for 2 plugs. 

I would recommend the brinks, I've tried probably 4-5 brands of timers and they have all reset on me (once to disastrous results (I used to have my auto-top off for my reef tank on a timer, the timer reset so the auto top off never turned on. I was gone for a few days, when I came back, my reef tank was almost half empty, all inhabitants dead due to doubling of the salinity). 

It's slightly more expensive (1 or 2 bucks more) but it's worth it not to have a randomly resetting timer (defeats the purpose of the timer I think)


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

IWANNAGOFAST said:


> Is there a reason you can't just use 2 timers?
> 
> The only digital timers I have used that do not randomly reset on me are the brinks home security timers. I know there is one that allows for 2 plugs.
> 
> ...


Two timers will work if you are not staggering your lighting. I agree, the Brinks work well and seem to be durable enough. I use the analog three prong from Wally world for about $6.00 each. Use one now because, I hated the bundle of cords and strips for three timers.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

hbosman said:


> Two timers will work if you are not staggering your lighting. I agree, the Brinks work well and seem to be durable enough. I use the analog three prong from Wally world for about $6.00 each. Use one now because, I hated the bundle of cords and strips for three timers.


I can see how that'd be a bother. I have a separate timer for everything. 2 for lights, 1 for moonlights, 1 for co2, 2 for auto dosers. 

I use mini extension cords that I bought at Walmart so that the timers don't block the sockets.
http://www.amazon.com/5-POWER-STRIP-ADAPTERS-LIBERATORS/dp/B000CRFOMK


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I can use two timers. 

I do not want to, and I'm not the only one. 

That is the point of this thread.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

justlikeapill said:


> I can use two timers.
> 
> I do not want to, and I'm not the only one.
> 
> That is the point of this thread.


In that case, I would suggest the brinks. I have several and I've used them for years with no issues.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I read the instructions on the Ada website for their na control timer. You also attach the co2 tubing directly to the timer so co2 goes into the timer, then attach another co2 tube coming out of the timer to go to your bubble counter and diffuser, so it's apparently ALSO an integrated solenoid valve.

That's cool poop!

Iwannagofast, I'm sort of thick headed. Just to make sure, the brinks timer will for sure let me plug both my co2 and light into it, and will let me set it so that the co2 comes on one hour before the light and goes off one hour before the lights, but both run simultaneously the rest of the time in between.

Have I got that right?

Edit: I googled "brinks timer" and everyone basically says the general consensus is its a POS.


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

hbosman said:


> So to clarify:
> 
> I could plug in the solenoid in one socket and plug the lights on another socket. The solenoid could be on from 12:00 to 9:00 and the lights could be on from 1:00 pm to 10:00 PM? I don't care about different days, I want to do this everyday.
> 
> ...


All of the timed sockets are programmed for each day of the week. 
You cannot program one socket for the lighting period and another socket for the CO2.
I just unplugged mine for a second, plugged it back it and the programmed times are still there.
Like I said, there is a dime sized battery backup for the programs.
I leave my CO2 solenoid going 24/7. Less stress on the fish that way.
If I shut mine off at night, the pH would probably go to about 7.0, then drop to 6.4.
Charles


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

WillyJ said:


> I was thinking about picking this up after reading Cbwmn's post, but I'm worried about the resets too as we get power outages here fairly often due to wind and snow. It appears that this product has a battery backup to retain the settings, and that the bad review on the home depot website was due to a defective product. Cbwmn can you confirm that there is a backup battery?


Yes, see my last post.
Charles


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

The pH swing is completely irrelevant and causes no stress in regards to co2. You are wasting all that co2 at night and probably causing more stress to the fish rather than less because at night the plant aren't using any co2, unless you use a pH controller.

But that's off topic.


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

hbosman said:


> The four timed outlets can't be timed independently can they? In other words, one outlet running from 1:00 to 10:00 and the other from 12:00 to 9:00. My guess is all four sockets will turn off and on at the same time.


Correct


----------



## Cbwmn (Nov 30, 2007)

justlikeapill said:


> The pH swing is completely irrelevant and causes no stress in regards to co2. You are wasting all that co2 at night and probably causing more stress to the fish rather than less because at night the plant aren't using any co2, unless you use a pH controller.
> 
> But that's off topic.


Sorry, I didn't state it but I do use a pH controller.
Charles


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

There ya go, it's all good ; ) I'm going to shoot you a pm if you don't mind.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a analogue dual timer surge strip that toggles two outlets (two outlets on, two off) with one timer and he other is on/off for two outlets. Two other outlets are constant power. He truth is any of these are hit-and-miss. There is no holy graile. I went through three crap models before finding one that actually worked the way it was supposed to- but it has been PERFECT ever since. Ultimately you chose the type of trouble you have the most patience for.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

Actually I'm not sure if the dual one can do that, I only have the single socket model. The brinks seem to work for me, just my opinion. They don't have battery back ups so that's the annoying part.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

I had real high hopes for the GE timer, alas, no independent timer control for the switched outlets. So in the end, it is just a fancy version of a single timer.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/94173-new-multiple-timer-solution.html

If you don't want to use multiple timers, the options are Coralife (meh), Aquacontroller (and other controllers), or DIY solutions using irrigation controllers, X10 technology etc.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I had dug around and found the NA control timer is NOT able to control a Grand Solar I light, which has pc and mh light in one fixture, on two seperate schedules. It has outlets for both lights but the Q ane A sectuon of aquajournal said you would need two timers for two different lighting schedules. I assume this means it can't control a co2 solenoid and a light on two different schedules either.

I guess there is no such thing as what I am looking for, and I'll need a second timer.


----------



## fischman (Feb 22, 2010)

I plan to go with the Reef Keeper Lite system someday soon to clean up my mess of timers and power strips. For $99 you get 4 completely programmable outlets a temp sensor(to control a heater if needed) and the ability to upgrade in the future to include ph sensors and many other neat things.

Reef Keeper Lite ($99)

Josh


----------



## Yam-i-Yam (Jun 2, 2012)

*Timer for Planted Aquarium...Choices*

Hello,
Many answers to this question. I've used the Corallife Digital timer for a couple of years before having resetting issues, so I decided instead of buying another one to try something else. 
I went with Digital Aquatics: Reef Keeper Lite packaged with PC4 , and Temp probe for around $120 from Marine Depot.com. Hence more than the Corallife, but hope it's reliable down the road and backed by a two year warranty. I hosts a backup battery for the settings just in case the power goes out. You would have to buy a battery backup if you want power during a power outage something I don't have in my system.
Setup took 20 minutes. I have Aeration on Channel 1 from 6pm-8am using a Lights (other) function setup, Channel 2 from 8am-6pm for an ADA Solar II using a Lights (other) function setup and Channel 3 from 8am-6pm for the CO2 using a Lights (other) function setup. Channel 4 is empty for the moment.


----------



## Perryboat (Jul 11, 2012)

Is it necessary to run co2 an hour in advance and turn it off before the lights? Whats the benefit of it? Can we not just turn it on and off both at the same time? Sorry, noob question.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Most people like their co2 levels to be up near where they should be as soon as the lights come on. The only ways of doing this is to either run the co2 all the time or have it come before the lights do. Unless you are real high light, I don't think it's necessary.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

$30 also found in the reptile section in pet smart. Some folks hate these but I've had 3 of them for as many years with no issues.

3 pairs of timed outlets, one is independent, the other 2 alternate (one is off while the other is on). This is ideal for lights, CO2, and air pump. No battery backup, but resetting is a cinch since it is analog.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have the same timer built by the same company but under another brand name. Actually, I have 5 of them. Out of the 5, only 1 works consistently, 2 have intermittent problems every couple of weeks, 1 has problems once a week and 1 more has daily problems. The last one was replaced by the manufacturer 3 times within 3 weeks. All of the replacements had one problem or another. I just gave up...

What problems? A timer gets stuck (stops advancing), a timer gains 1 hour per day, a timer shuts off at random times, a timer does not shut off when it reaches the off-time pins, both timers drift apart by 15 mins/day... if you can imagine it, I've experienced it.

I guess YMMV


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

http://www.aquacave.com/Neptune-Systems-Apex-Controllers-C993.aspx
More options and info


----------



## scrapironfish (Jun 8, 2014)

Our selection of timers with today's technology is pretty sad. 

Why Isn't there a power strip that you can program each socket to turn on and off as you wish?

I'm about to buy a 3rd timer for night time aeration. I already have 2, 1 for co2 on/off, then 1 for lights on/off.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

scrapironfish said:


> Our selection of timers with today's technology is pretty sad.
> 
> Why Isn't there a power strip that you can program each socket to turn on and off as you wish?
> 
> I'm about to buy a 3rd timer for night time aeration. I already have 2, 1 for co2 on/off, then 1 for lights on/off.


a cheaper alternative to the Neptune, that will get the job done& then some is the Reefkeeper lite @ around 130.00, & can be built on as you see fit. Heater control , 4 programmable outlets & can be expanded to do more.
I presently run 2 x of the reefkeeper lite plus.
http://www.digitalaquatics.com/saltwater/systems/rkl-reefkeeper-lite/


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Never tried it, but our hobby should have more of these, especially for the price...alas only in China

http://www.reefshops.com/digital-programmable-timer.html


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Have you considered a reef keeper lite? For about $100 bucks you get temperature controller for you're heater plus three more programable outlets.


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

I was right there with you, trying to automate my tank and have several things that happen at different timez. I've a reefkeeper, I wouldn't suggest you get one, go with Apex their equipment seems so much better. Reefkeeper just seems out dated, they don't offer any support for MAC so I have to dig out an old window laptop if I want to do anything on it via the USB connection. If you are handy, can read well and follow directions, you can try and make one yourself out of Arduino parts. There are a few threads here that touch base on this and even share some code I believe. But there are a ton of websites out there based on Arduino. 

There are a lack of timers in the American hobby, we are stuck using standard timers from the hardware store, or buy expensive ones (100+). If you own your home you may want to consider a few 220 volt outlets, there is a TON of equipment that we cannot use here for next to nothing but it all runs on 220. As linked above those digital timers from china are awesome. When I've my own house my fish room will have 220v power ran to it.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

aquarist said:


> There are a lack of timers in the American hobby, we are stuck using standard timers from the hardware store, or buy expensive ones (100+). If you own your home you may want to consider a few 220 volt outlets, there is a TON of equipment that we cannot use here for next to nothing but it all runs on 220. As linked above those digital timers from china are awesome. When I've my own house my fish room will have 220v power ran to it.


Just a note - for various reasons you cannot plug a European device/appliance spec'd for 220V into an American 220V outlet. It may work for some (like toaster ovens, for example) but with any motors, timers, appliances that care about polarity, require 50 Hz frequency, etc, this will lead to failure or even hazardous situations.

Obviously, you could plug any device with a universal power supply (110-240V, 50-60Hz) into such outlet, but then again, you could just change the plug and use the regular 110V outlet. :smile:


----------



## aquarist (Aug 29, 2012)

Yup! I was planning on getting all 220v European/Asian equipment for my fish room once I get a house. I've read that some things you can use, like a lot of the light fixtures that are 110-240v supposedly you can use those, as long as you have the plug converter so you can plug it in, but I am not 100% sure on this.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Just add a compatible power strip and call it "modular" or "expandable".

http://www.target.com/p/ge-indoor-7-day-digital-bar-timer-2-pk/-/A-14551052



















ect.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Nov 5, 2011)

Who was the guy who updated this 2 year old thread?


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

FlyingHellFish said:


> Who was the guy who updated this 2 year old thread?


LOL:icon_smil


----------



## scrapironfish (Jun 8, 2014)

charlie 1 said:


> LOL:icon_smil


I will name and shame myself. 

Sorry I just want ONE timer for all my stuff. There are so many threads on this site I figured post in here rather than make a whole new thread.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Nothing wrong with some good thread resurrection... roud:


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Wasserpest said:


> Nothing wrong with some good thread resurrection... roud:




I'm glad you feel that way, because I'm resurrecting this bad boy to see what yall think about this power strip:


Amazon.com - Aquarium Digital Programmable Timer Wave Maker/light---6 Sockets -


This looks like it comes from Asia. It has 220v and 110v options. I'm wondering if the 110v option can be used on American outlets.


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

The plugs on that look funky, looks like the stuff they use in the middle east. This is the timer I use, under 20 bucks at home depot.









Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

The outlets do look weird. But they appear to be made to work with American plugs as well as plugs from other countries. I currently have the same time as you. But, as others have mentioned in this thread, we are looking for a power strip where each outlet can be timed independently of the others.


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

I would consider a controller like the reef keeper lite then. I can't think of a multi program timer like you want without going to a full blown controller. 

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## KGNickl (Feb 21, 2015)

This thread is old....


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

resurrection

I am working on a timer using arduino. When I am done, I will share. So far I have spent around $40. I hope I will not need anything more. This will have a touch screen UI, Time, 8 Timer outlets that can be individually programmed.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

plantetra said:


> resurrection
> 
> I am working on a timer using arduino. When I am done, I will share. So far I have spent around $40. I hope I will not need anything more. This will have a touch screen UI, Time, 8 Timer outlets that can be individually programmed.


I'll be interested in seeing what you do.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

plantetra said:


> resurrection
> 
> I am working on a timer using arduino. When I am done, I will share. So far I have spent around $40. I hope I will not need anything more. This will have a touch screen UI, Time, 8 Timer outlets that can be individually programmed.


Interesting. Are you going to share on the DIY board?


----------



## DavidZ (Nov 17, 2009)

brinks works (analog), I use the outdoors one - like the 6ft coard


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Timmy!! said:


> The plugs on that look funky, looks like the stuff they use in the middle east. This is the timer I use, under 20 bucks at home depot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got these also. Won't buy again. Two of them have failed and a couple more are intermittent.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

If you are into DIY, check out the Wasser-Controller link in my signature.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

GraphicGr8s said:


> I've got these also. Won't buy again. Two of them have failed and a couple more are intermittent.


Second that one.. also loses programming w/ power outage. Bat "backup" keeps the clock..but nothing else..

PIA product


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Wasserpest said:


> If you are into DIY, check out the Wasser-Controller link in my signature.


 
Thanks Wasser. Do you have any thoughts on the powerstrip I posted?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bluecheese said:


> Thanks Wasser. Do you have any thoughts on the powerstrip I posted?


your link is broke but I assume you are referring to this:
looks to be built on the same junk I commented about above though..

Amazon.com - Aquarium Digital Programmable Timer Wave Maker/light---6 Sockets -

trust me, if it doesn't back up your schedule it will frustrate you to no end...


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

jeffkrol said:


> your link is broke but I assume you are referring to this:
> looks to be built on the same junk I commented about above though..
> 
> Amazon.com - Aquarium Digital Programmable Timer Wave Maker/light---6 Sockets -


 
That's the one.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

bluecheese said:


> Thanks Wasser. Do you have any thoughts on the powerstrip I posted?


Made by Jebo or some other clones. According to a review:



> "Super fast delivery. Excellent Timer
> 
> Just for everyone information, we can program 5 sockets INDEPENDENTLY, each has 6 ON/OFF set. The 6th one is always ON.
> 
> Also when you first get it, you should plug in for at least 30 mins before doing anything else (I guess to charge the internal battery)"


Can't guarantee it but sounds like it does what we want to do. Also sounds like posted by someone working for them. 
Jeff mentioned earlier the questionable durability, so... try at your own risk.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Wasserpest said:


> ... try at your own risk.


That's what I was worried about.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

bluecheese said:


> Interesting. Are you going to share on the DIY board?


It will be a winter long project. I have all the stuff. it is just about putting it together. Once I am done with that, I will take pictures and post it in the DIY.


----------



## charlie 1 (Oct 22, 2006)

DIY is nice, but sometimes it easier to get a a commercial unit that was built to execute the task, in this case personally an affordable Reefkeeper lite does the job & then some ( heat controller) right out of the box - - no fuss no muss 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8FQGz_s_g8
ReefKeeper Lite Basic - Digital Aquatics - Controllers & Testing - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

plantetra said:


> It will be a winter long project. I have all the stuff. it is just about putting it together. Once I am done with that, I will take pictures and post it in the DIY.


Would you be willing to share your parts list before then?


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

Digging around, I found this review on the power strip:

Reef Octopus Programable Power Strip - Great Product [Archive] - Reef Central Online Community



> This unit has worked great for me, and has a built in battery backup. I have had a power outage, and found that while the battery retains the outlet schedules, it does not retain the time for the built in clock. Not the worst thing in the world, after a power outage I simply set the clock, instead of setting 5 outlets schedules.


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> Second that one.. also loses programming w/ power outage. Bat "backup" keeps the clock..but nothing else..
> 
> PIA product


Mine loses everything even with power on. I unplug it and the battery is fine. It just goes bonkers.


The ones I have left that still work do in fact keep the programming and the time. Only problem I have is when they go bipolar and schizophrenic


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bluecheese said:


> Digging around, I found this review on the power strip:
> 
> Reef Octopus Programable Power Strip - Great Product [Archive] - Reef Central Online Community


That may be how mine works.

all I know is thatis one of the few products I took out of service as soon as I could due to frustration.. 











found this true of my model..


> I have 2 Zilla's, one works perfect and is rarely touched, the other I need to plug and unplug a pump for weekly maintenance. Sometimes (like several other reviews) the act of doing so wipes the clock and timer memory. On the same unit (while unattended) once every 2 to 4 weeks it wipes its timer memory and the clock gains 2 hours exactly. So the biggest issue is reliability not design


Coralife Digital Power Center (Day-Night-Timer or Wave Maker)

NOT the same thing as what you posted and maybe they have worked out some of the "bugs"... There were/are a lot.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

Argus said:


> Would you be willing to share your parts list before then?


Sure. I will do that this weekend. I will take a picture of each part and post it.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Well, you asked about "2 things" but thought this was a pretty good deal based on 2 "things" plus a bunch more..


> ReefKeeper Lite - Basic Includes:
> 
> 1 x RKL Head Unit
> 1 x PC4 - Power Controller 4
> ...


Only 2 relay controlled plugs but a heck of a lot of "other"... 
normally don't "push" stuff like this and it is a bit out of the bounds of what you really wanted.. but.. enjoy..
Digital Aquatics ReefKeeper Lite Controller

it is pretty much just the normal cost of controller only...

BTW: The one you are looking at is not the one I was referring to.. Seems to be a fairly good model, though very limited info..
http://www.reefshops.com/product-62.html
5 "switched" one always on..


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

jeffkrol said:


> That may be how mine works.
> 
> all I know is thatis one of the few products I took out of service as soon as I could due to frustration..
> 
> ...


Yours looks like the kind where two sockets are on while two are off. Once the yellow ones turn off, the blue ones turn on.

The one I'm looking at allows you to time each socket independently of the others.


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

plantetra said:


> Sure. I will do that this weekend. I will take a picture of each part and post it.


Thanks very much.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

bluecheese said:


> Yours looks like the kind where two sockets are on while two are off. Once the yellow ones turn off, the blue ones turn on.
> 
> The one I'm looking at allows you to time each socket independently of the others.


YEP.. see my post above:



> BTW: The one you are looking at is not the one I was referring to.. Seems to be a fairly good model, though very limited info..
> Aquarium Digital PROGRAMMABLE TIMER Wave Maker/Light
> 5 "switched" one always on..


note though that there "MAY" only be 5 switched.. The Amazon link is sooooooooooo sketchy that I wouldn't bet on it being 6.



> 5X6 On/Off Programs


WHAT does that mean???


----------



## PAXpress (Oct 19, 2015)

deleted_user_7 said:


> Hbosman, that is EXACTLY what I am looking for as well!






Two banks controlled individually.


----------



## bluecheese (May 22, 2009)

jeffkrol said:


> WHAT does that mean???


I took it as 5 of the outlets (the sixth is always on) can have up to 6 programs a day. The Amazon link was not very descriptive, but some light internet sleuthing shows that this strip does indeed allow independent timing of each socket. I just wonder if its a piece of junk or not.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2016)

I've been digging around the forum for a while now, learned a lot. 
Recently started injecting co2 and getting excited. 

Made an account because this might be the first time I can be of use. 
Just ordered myself one of these, should do just fine for me. 
Maybe it can do for you guys. Can't be beat for the price and i think it comes with battery too. 

Free Shipping High Power AU Plug Microcomputer Control 3in1 Programmable Digital Timer Socket-in Power Strips from Home Improvement on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## imott (Sep 27, 2014)

Been using this for 2 years:

Westek TE23WHB Indoor Digital Timer with Separately Controllable Outlets - Plug In Timer Switches - Amazon.com


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2003)

I have a number of cheap digital timers from ebay, they run of a lithium battery, I must have them for like 5 years now, still on original battery....


----------

